# Werf



## petoe

Hallo,

Ik vraag me af of men in Nederland het woord werf kent in de betekenis 'bouwterrein', 'bouwplaats' zoals in België, naast de algemene betekenis van scheepswerf of opslagplaats. In België gebruiken we ook het woord bouwwerf, wellicht onder invloed van het Franse 'chantier'. Kennen of gebruiken jullie dat?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik ken het niet. (Vreemd overigens dat er niet eerder is gereageerd op je vraag. Vakantietijd?)


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, vakantietijd. Ik ben net terug!

Bij _werf _denk ik aan van alles, maar niet aan een bouwterrein of bouwplaats. Van Dale duidt _werf _in die betekenis met "alg. Belg. N." aan. Zal vast wel kloppen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vond inderdaad een toelichting op onzetaal.nl. Ik was er mij niet van bewust...


----------



## eno2

Tja, ik heb professioneel werven bezocht. Mijn cliënteel bestond toen uit aannemers en (industriële) constructie&bouwfirma's en scheepswerven.


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien scheepsbouwwerven. Ik denk eraan: in die betekenis is het woord ook in het Engels in gebruik (_*wharf*_), of toch niet?

Volgens Wikipedia zou het eerder om een aanlegplaats gaan of zelfs een stapelplaats terwijl de _shipyard_ de scheepswerf zou zijn - en ja, dat woord had ik al gehoord, er nooit bij stilgestaan. (Een _*yard*_, nog wel, dat _een outdoor place work is done_, blijkt te zijn; vandaar zelf een _lumberyard_, een houtwerf)...


----------



## eno2

Chantier is precies hetzelfde als werf. (bij ons in België).


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Chantier is precies hetzelfde als werf. (bij ons in België).


Als ge van Brussel en omstreken zijt (zoals ik).


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Als ge van Brussel en omstreken zijt (zoals ik).


 
Ik heb 15 jaar werven bezocht in heel Vlaanderen en ik en mijn collega's of klanten gebruikten enkel "werf", tenzij scheepswerf, als het over een scheepswerf ging.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat ze in Brussel en omstreken ook wel "chantier" gebruiken ipv "werf" (ook in het Nederlands).


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat ze in Brussel en omstreken ook wel "chantier" gebruiken ipv "werf" (ook in het Nederlands).


Tuurlijk. Ma ja, Brussel, en omstreken,  daar kwam ik niet zo veel.


----------

